# Soup Beans as long term survival



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone have and Books in PDF form available?

Opsec could be at risk, though..


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I love soup beans. When I was growing up there were 7 kids in our family. We ate a lot of soup beans. My mom would buy ham bones from the grocery to season them. We would cover our beans with fresh cut onion and catsup. That with bread and butter made up a lot of our suppers. And yes we passed a lot of gas.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, those days....we still do that, but have learned about Beano...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Soup beans are gooooood, and easy to grow. Even letting some green beans dry on the vine, then shelling can be used for soup. There are several seed suppliers selling some dry/soup bean seeds, but you can also test the beans you get in a store bought package. Just put several in a damp paper towel in a baggy......then start checking after about 4 days to see if they sprouted, but don't give up until after 8-10 days. If nothing happens by that time, they won't grow. 
This is how I got Pinto beans and Butterscotch beans.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

great thing about the entire category of beans is the long term storage - even after they get too tough to cook up with soaking and a pressure cooker - you can grind them up for flour mixing ....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Anyone have and Books in PDF form available?


Books about what?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Books about what?


 Soup beans and other similar recipes for tough times...


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Beans and rice.....stores about forever.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Urinal Cake said:


> Soup beans and other similar recipes for tough times...


I store all sorts of beans, including red, black, white & pinto in superpails but the funny thing is, I cook them all basically the same. Soak overnight & change the water several times, which reduces the gas. If you want to reduce gas even more, plus add nutrition & flavor, add some kombu dried seaweed. Cover with water or preferably broth, add some pork if available, be it ham, smoked hocks, sausage, bones, add some chopped veggies such as onions, celery & peppers ( the Cajun trinity) and simmer slowly until tender.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We eat a lot of beans. With bacon, weiners, spam, whatever. I've got cases of cans (Bush's) and lots of dried. And charcoal filter respirators.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have taken to letting some of my garden beans mature and saving the seed for planting. Easy to do, I pick some for fresh green beans and canning then let some big ones go until first frost and let the pods dry on the vine, then finish drying in the barn. Last year I checked some 5 year old scarlet runners and they were greater than 90% viable/germination just sitting in an open glass jar. I'm sure if stored a bit drier they would have been good for soup quite a bit longer. 

I need to experiment with these beans as a dried/soup bean in recipes. They are easy to grow pole beans and make good fresh and canning beans. The dried beans are quite large too.

Anybody's favorite for home grown beans for drying? I like pole variety as they have longer growing season and I can fence them more easily to keep the "deer bean mowers" at bay.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> Anybody's favorite for home grown beans for drying? I like pole variety as they have longer growing season and I can fence them more easily to keep the "deer bean mowers" at bay.


I have very good luck with Rattlesnake pole beans & store large quantities of the seed. It does well as one of the 3 sisters too. I'll be growing more this year.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

I love beans, especially pintos. They are a staple at my house and in my food storage. My favorite way to eat them is cooked up with sauteed onion and a chunk of ham, salt pork, ham bones, or even a smoked turkey wing into a thick stew-soup, poured over cornbread. Add hot sauce to taste, maybe cheese and sour cream. Can't be beat.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Beans are protein...Rice is Carbs....toss a little green and sun dried tomatoes in there here and there and you dont need anything else cept maybe a tad of fat here and there!


----------

